# New guy here, Surprise, AZ



## jhenriksen52 (Dec 30, 2020)

I have used recipes from this site on occasion over the years. Just joined the forum today. Look forward to learning from the from the forum members as well as offering any advice that I can provide. Cooking on a RecTec  RT-680.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 30, 2020)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 30, 2020)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ, just down the road! RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 30, 2020)

Welcome glad to have you on board. Glad you like the site looking for some cooks with photos from you.

Warren


----------



## Millberry (Dec 30, 2020)

Welcome from good ole Georgia-----Thanks for joining


----------



## kruizer (Dec 30, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. You are going to love it here.


----------

